# Hawthorne Musclebike



## Tidewater (Oct 27, 2010)

I picked up this 20" 3 speed at an auction today. 





The top end of the frame is extremely pitted but solid. The front and rear fenders are shot. Someone cut the front fender off just in front of the brake caliper the rear fender has a rust hole about 2"x1.5" in the top of it. The old bike was definitely put away wet. 












I personally do not have an interest in doing anything with this bike. If someone is interested in an outright purchase or just interested in parts drop me a PM I'll be happy to provide any additional info that I can.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 28, 2010)

PM sent on the whole thing


----------



## white trash (Oct 29, 2010)

Sloppy seconds please. Let me know if it is not sold. Thanks


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 30, 2010)

Guys, I brought the bike inside this morning and started knocking the rust off with a wire brush. I found that I way overstated the damage to the frame. The more that I cleaned the more the old bike bug set in....

Know where this is going? 

I've got to retract my previous statement, I'm going to keep it. 

I appreciate the interest and apologize for wasting your time.

Tidewater


----------



## partsguy (Oct 30, 2010)

I got your message, but no call back number, no mention of keeping it though. Oh well.


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry for not leaving the number, I guess that I assume that everyone has caller ID or *69 service available these 
days. The decision was made to keep it a couple hours after I called you when I found myself still scrubbing the wheels. 
You know how it is once you start putting time into something.

Going to tear it all down in the morning and bead blast the affected areas of the frame. 

Again please accept my apologies.


----------



## ratina (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice score! Heres mine, its a 67. Took it down to the bare frame, waxed all the paint and polished all the chrome, regreased everything. I added the seat and sissy bar. Also replaced the redline tires as the front was really worn.


----------



## Tidewater (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice ride! I see your handlebar stem is different from mine. When I get the chance I'll take some good pics of it so we can discuss. How did you determine yours is a '67? I leafed through the pages on the musclebike forums and found ads for Hawthornes similar but slightly different than mine.

Before I started stripping the bike down I aired up the tires and took it for a quick ride. 
Man, 'nana seat sittin' is as cool today as it was when I was 12.

I'm going to talk to my buddy with the fab shop and see about having custom wheelie bars made.


----------



## ratina (Nov 2, 2010)

My crank was stamped 67 so I'm assuming thats the year. The original front fender (back was missing so I took it off) was a razor edge. I'm thinking yours might be newer since it has a twist grip shift? But I'm no expert.


----------

